# Free Medicine Book Contest



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 6, 2012)

Lets have some fun this weekend.
 My new 2012 medicine books arent being shipped till next week but I do have the printers proof copy.
 The proof cover is a bit screwy and a lot of the photos are dark but otherwise its the same as the ones being shipped.
 It will be unique as the first printed copy and it did cost me $200 []
 I want to send it to some person in the forum.
 All you have to do is guess a pre-determined random number from 1 to 100.
 Number picked at random by http://www.random.org/integers/
 The first person that gets the number wins and I will ship the book to you.
 To make it fair I will email the random number to Charlie ahead of time (I owe him a book so he doesnt need to play)
 ONLY ONE GUESS PER PERSON.
 Post your guess on this thread only, dont email me.
 Starting now. Good luck.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2012)

That's fine, but, but..but I wanted THAT copy..!! []

ONLY KIDDING! ROCK ON, MATT!!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome Matt,

 Great thing of you to do!

 I'll guess 63

 ~Tim


----------



## coreya (Jul 6, 2012)

27 and keep my fingers crossed!!![][]


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 6, 2012)

AAAAHHH POOR CHARLEY  PLAY NICE.. OK IF I WIN YOU CAN HAVE IT [8|][8|]   MY GUESS   57


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Jul 6, 2012)

Please 26 Please


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 6, 2012)

In theory , guessing the right number should get easier as all the wrong numbers are eliminated[]


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 6, 2012)

73


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 6, 2012)

51


----------



## botlguy (Jul 6, 2012)

Somebody already picked my number, my age so I'll go with FIVE (5). I'll buy another book anyway.


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 6, 2012)

89


----------



## carobran (Jul 6, 2012)

43


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2012)

*3**8*


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 6, 2012)

33  for me.  Cool idea Matt.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess 57


----------



## KentOhio (Jul 6, 2012)

78 all the way!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 6, 2012)

My guess is 17


----------



## cracked bottle (Jul 6, 2012)

43 my age


----------



## hunting262 (Jul 6, 2012)

*32 [8|][8|][8|][8|] *


----------



## cracked bottle (Jul 6, 2012)

crap didn't see someone already picked.



 69


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cracked bottle
> 
> crap didn't see someone already picked.
> 
> ...


 I don't think it works that way...[]...[8D]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd have to say 84..
 If I don't win I'll still get one anyway[]
 THANKS MATT!!!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 6, 2012)

53


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 6, 2012)

11


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 6, 2012)

Feelin lucky, 46.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jul 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It's all cool.  I'm buying one anyway. Too many beers tonight.


----------



## delphinis (Jul 6, 2012)

44


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cracked bottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just yankin your chain, these get hard to keep track of, good thing he kept it 1-100...LOL   Good Luck CB...[]


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 6, 2012)

Great contest...81


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2012)

I never have any luck at drawings and so forth but what the heck .  64


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 6, 2012)

91 thank you


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmmm , didnt think it would be this difficult.   Maybe I should of picked a number 1-10[].
 If no one gets it tonight I will run the random number generator tomorrow morning until it matches one of the numbers people have already called.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

62, 27, 57, 66,  26 , 73, 51 , 5
 89, 43, 38, 33 , 78, 17 , 32 , 69
 84 , 53 , 11, 46 , 44,  81, 64, 91

 did I miss anyone?


 Road Dog, 57 was already called, guess again...


----------



## carobran (Jul 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: AntiqueMeds
> 
> Hmmm , didnt think it would be this difficult. Maybe I should of picked a number 1-10[].
> If no one gets it tonight I will run the random number generator tomorrow morning until it matches one of the numbers people have already called.


 
 Ahhh,I have hope![8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2012)

..with 24 incorrect guesses catalogued thus far, the odds are down to 1:76 on hitting the magic number.. I encourage others to guess..


----------



## luckiest (Jul 7, 2012)

Lucky 13


----------



## peejrey (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm gonna be p-oed if it is the answer to life, the universe, and everything...


----------



## twowheelfan (Jul 7, 2012)

my guess is 19


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 7, 2012)

22


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

> answer to life, the universe, and everything...


 you cant guess 42 you already picked 84


 already picked
 62, 27, 57, 66, 26 , 73, 51 , 5 
 89, 43, 38, 33 , 78, 17 , 32 , 69 
 84 , 53 , 11, 46 , 44, 81, 64, 91 
 22, 19, 13


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 7, 2012)

I will go with a very unlucky 30.....

 Chris


----------



## peejrey (Jul 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well at least someone knew what I was talking about..[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2012)

Here it is in order with Chris's 30 and my 76.

 5, 11, 13, 17, 19, 22, 26, 27, 30, 32, 33, 38, 43, 44, 46, 51, 53
 57, 62, 64, 66, 69, 73, 76, 78, 81, 84, 89, 91


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 7, 2012)

This is great Matt, Ifeel like I have gone back 45 years and all I need to hear is the # 54 to cover my bingo card. So come on lets hear 54[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 7, 2012)

How about 1.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

no right answer yet. I'll give it a few more hours then i'll randomly pick one of the called numbers.
 Last chance for anyone who hasnt tried.

 1, 5, 11, 13, 17, 19, 22, 26, 27, 30, 32, 33, 38, 43, 44, 46, 51, 53 , 54
 57, 62, 64, 66, 69, 73, 76, 78, 81, 84, 89, 91


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool contest Matt. You are very generous and a credit to the forum. I'll go for 47.


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Jul 7, 2012)

Um I will try my luck with 79? I didn't see that posted yet...my original # was already taken:-(


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm in, this is a nice contest! 

 I'm gonna go high, with number 98.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll go with 15
  Bill


----------



## glass man (Jul 7, 2012)

50!Oh how I want this...[&:] MATT:THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR DOING COOL THINGS LIKE THIS!!!!JAMIE


----------



## Angelpeace (Jul 7, 2012)

My choice is 34...it was the first number that popped in my head!!

 PEACE!


----------



## whittled (Jul 7, 2012)

14 was my alter egos first guess but disqualify 14 from me. It is an actual second vote.
 If someone could pick 14 though, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 7, 2012)

Great contest man, thanks!

 72?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

1, 5, 11, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 22, 26, 27, 30, 32, 33, 34, 38, 43, 44, 46, 50, 51, 53 , 54 
 57, 62, 64, 66, 69, 72, 73, 76, 78, 81, 84, 89, 91 ,98


 wow, lots of responses but sadly no winners.
 I guess everyone has had a fair chance by now.
 So the random number was 75.

 I still want to send this book to someone so  I will start generating random numbers till someone wins....


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

first try...

 #92.... well Frack, thats a miss....


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

next try...


 #21 ... double FRACK,


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

try three...


 and the number is 38.
 I think we have a weener....
 Who is it?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats Epackage!! []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG that guy won again ???


 Congrats, Jim, email me your shipping address to my email below.
 I have jury duty this week so I will ship when I get a chance.
 Its a heavy book so its going media rate USPS.
 Enjoy.


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2012)

I guess my good luck continues, it coulodn't have gone to a nicer guy[8D],  thanks alot Matt...

 I like to thank the Sweet Baby Jesus and President Obama, with their guidance my life continues to be a blessing. I also want to thank my nieces Guinea Pig COCO who I am babysitting this week, he keeps me on my toes and sharp as a razor. A big shout out to Mom & Dad, I did guys!!!

 OOOOOH I don't want to forget to thank all my friends, firstName lastName middleInitial firstNameFirst lastNameFirst 
 Kristina Chung
 Paige Chen  
 Sherri Melton  
 Gretchen Hill 
 Karen Puckett 
 Patrick Song  
 Elsie Hamilton  
 Hazel Bender
 Malcolm Wagner  
 Dolores McLaughlin  
 Francis McNamara 
 Sandy Raynor  
 Marion Moon 
 Beth Woodard 
 Julia Desai 
 Jerome Wallace
 Neal Lawrence 
 Jean Griffin 
 Kristine Dougherty 
 Crystal Powers 
 Alex May 
 Eric Steele
 Wesley Teague 
 Franklin Vick  
 Claire Gallagher 
 Marian Solomon  
 Marcia Walsh  
 Dwight Monroe 
 Wayne Connolly
 Stephanie Hawkins
 Neal Middleton  
 Gretchen Goldstein  
 Tim Watts  
 Jerome Johnston
 Shelley Weeks 
 Priscilla Wilkerson
 Elsie Barton 
 Beth Walton 
 Erica Hall 
 Douglas Ross 
 Mr. T
 Mr. Coffee
 Mr. Belvidere
 Mister Mister
  and Flav O Flav YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!![8D]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 7, 2012)

[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow....Let me just say,...Super nice of you to have a contest and give away your first copy Matt!...and Congrats to you Jim,...Sorry I missed this somehow,...I haven't been on as much latley, Too much going on but I'll watch for the next one.[] [8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 8, 2012)

ScheiÃŸe, do I at least still win the opportunity to buy a copy?
 Please, Please, Please!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelpeace (Jul 9, 2012)

GLAD FOR YOU JIM!!!!JAMIE


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 9, 2012)

Too bad I missed it... Not that I woulda won, I'da just guessed my lucky number... Congrats to lucky Mr. Jim!

 I'm still buyin' a copy though, of course!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 9, 2012)

Guess I need to check in a bit more often, I missed it...was going to guess 40 anyway, so guess it doesnt matter.  Congratz Jim.


----------

